# How to grow Bolbitis heudelotii ?



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

About 3 weeks ago I set up new 10 G tank with 40 W of CF light, DIY CO2 + Excel, Eco substrate and EI dosing. Since then pretty much everything planted there (Ceratopteris thalictroides, Rotala, Lobelia cardinalis, Hyrgophila and even Anubias nana) have shown a great growth, except for Bolbitis heudelotii that seems to only rot and attract terrible algae. In fact Bolbitis is the only plant that has algae in the tank. I have part of it on (not in) the substrate and part attached to the driftwood and neither are growing. 

What do you think can be causing it to not grow ? Do you think I have too much light for this plant (is there such a thing as too much light ?) ? Does it need more time to get acclimated for the new conditions ? What do you think ?


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Cut of all old leaves. It's probably in emersed form, and those leaves can't be adapted on submersed environment. Here are some tips & tricks http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/driftwood.html


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Rastaman, it's very interesting.

I acctually think I have a submersed form of bolbitis, since I bought it from a fellow member of this board. But even if it was an emerced form, would old emerced leaves limit the new growth ?


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

I see Amano suggests to cut off the old leaves either way. That's a pretty authoritative opinion.

How quickly should I expect the new growth after I cut off the old leaves ? Does anyone have such experience with Bolbitis ?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you have the plant situated to get water movement? Mine really appreciated when I placed it in front of my spraybar. I've heard that it doesn't like alot of light, but I'm running 390wt CF on it, and it's doing great. I also say, cut off old leaves, and give it time. It grows rather slow.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

I have Bolbitis placed close to the filter, so the flow should be sufficient. I guess, I'll just remove the leaves as suggested and wait.

Thanks for the replies !


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

voshod said:


> Hi !
> 
> About 3 weeks ago I set up new 10 G tank with 40 W of CF light, DIY CO2 + Excel, Eco substrate and EI dosing. Since then pretty much everything planted there (Ceratopteris thalictroides, Rotala, Lobelia cardinalis, Hyrgophila and even Anubias nana) have shown a great growth, except for Bolbitis heudelotii that seems to only rot and attract terrible algae. In fact Bolbitis is the only plant that has algae in the tank. I have part of it on (not in) the substrate and part attached to the driftwood and neither are growing.
> 
> What do you think can be causing it to not grow ? Do you think I have too much light for this plant (is there such a thing as too much light ?) ? Does it need more time to get acclimated for the new conditions ? What do you think ?


Although Bolbitis is considered a low light plant, I have found that it does better in higher light situations. You could try some different locations in your tank, they can picky about where they positioned.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've moved a foot tall foot long run of bolbitis from emersed to submersed growth and didn't lose a leaf. I was shocked.

It likes strong light, some sunlight if possible and lots of water movement. It prefers very much to be in the output stream if the filter. 

It grows huge emersed up to at least a foot per upright leaf, which occures every 3 or 4 inches on the creeping rhizome. With proper light and food it'lll just keep growing nonstop.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, looks like I have everything right for it - it's in the out flow of the filter, I've got 40W in a 10 Gallon tank over it, CO2 and ferts. Could it be that 3 weeks is just not enought for it to show new leaves ? I think I'll wait for another two weeks and move it after that.

Thanks for the info !


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a low tech 125gal w/ 4 X 35W 10K daylight bulbs I never do water tests as it always looks good. 

It is half full of ferns & has a very large rhizome of Bolbitus in there, the tanks been running for about a year without co2 or ferts added, just flourish excel once in a great while. 

The rhizome grows tall & spreads through the substrate, but it has the identical symptoms as you have described it's the only plant in the tank that always looks like it has algae very dark geen & unhealthy looking. I've had it in other tanks W/ co2 fert regime & strong light ....& still the same??

Two weeks ago I set up a 10 gal W/ 70 watts of 10K, left on 16hrs most days, co2, ferts & excel dosed regular W/ 80% R/O water w/ KH 3 PH 5.5 not much current & the very same plant is slowly turning a nice healthy green, without cutting anything off it...every day more of the plant looks excellent!!

Out of all the varied conditions I've had this same rhizome in, I believe the low KH or PH maybe both, has fixed the problem Bolbitus Huedelotii.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

PHalas, it's very interesting that KH or PH helped Bolbitis. I'll have to think about improving those.

I think I acctually noticed some new growth today on my Bolbitis. I think that the leaf that was completely enclodes inside the mess of Ceratopteris thalictroides is showing new growth. Hopefully this is the beginning of the come back


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I had 15+ rhizomes of it in my 38g. They took up 70% of the the tank. Once I added more light to the tank BBA took over all the tops of the leaves. So, when I redid my tank I took out all the bolbitis and cut off every leaf down to the rhizome. I threw away some rhizomes that just looked ill and kept the best looking one and threw then in a 2.5g with 24w of light. Now I have little plants of bolbitis sprouting all over the larger rhizomes. The new growth looks fantastic.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

ryzilla, can't wait for my bolbitis to start growing - I've seen young bolbitis leaves - they look so good in the tank ...


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

I think I'll be getting the scissors out to some of mine this weekend.... & see what happens 

Ryzilla, were they slow coming back??


----------

